# Three Types of Service - Pick Any Two



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

This sign is something we should show all our customers.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> This sign is something we should show all our customers.


Yeaa, I like that one Ron. That's right up there with "A lack of planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part..."

Another fave is a sign I've seen in a couple of mechanic's garages:

Hourly shop rate: $70
If you watch: $85
If you help: $100

:laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard that before, it seems to apply to any business model. :thumbup: 

What if somebody wants cheap and fast? :laughing: 

I think the saying goes that you get 2 of the 3, not that you offer 2 of the 3.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I've heard that before, it seems to apply to any business model. :thumbup:
> 
> What if somebody wants cheap and fast? :laughing:
> 
> I think the saying goes that you get 2 of the 3, not that you offer 2 of the 3.



If you want cheap fast service it won't be good.


----------

